# Couple of Tivo G Wireless Adapters



## flavious27 (Jan 13, 2007)

I have two G wireless adapters just sitting around I don't have a need for anymore (added a wireless bridge for the premiere, series 2 is hard wired). Name a price without the cost of shipping, I'll agree if it is reasonable.


----------



## iceturkee (May 26, 2005)

they are going for $28.00 used at amazon.com. those, like me, who have a prime membership, get them shipped for free.


----------

